# New Water Heater slow to deliver hot water - Weird!



## stevelk (Oct 5, 2014)

I don't understand this one. I know this home, and have used the sinks previously, so I know how things were working...

All I did was replace the old, leaky gas water heater with a new 50 gallon (same size) model. Nothing else was changed, anywhere in the home.

Now, the hot water takes 3-5 times as long to appear anywhere in the home.

One odd symptom is that the sink near the heater used to heat up so quickly that within 10 seconds it would burn a woman's hand. I remember my friend asking me about it, and I told him he could turn down the temperature, but that was about it. He didn't, because his kids were getting older, but it was the guest bath, and so he was worried.

Now, that same faucet takes about 1 minute (timed) before the hot water gets there.

If I hold onto the hot water pipe at the heater when he turns on the faucet, it heats up quickly..

Not sure what is up...why does it take so long to heat up - everywhere in the house. Another plumber ran a line directly from the heater to the upstairs master bath sinks, and that used to work pretty well (done when polybutelylene was replaced), but not anymore. even the shower, which he said heated up quickly now takes minutes to heat up.

I can't figure out what this is; my only guess at this point is that the new heater has an issue. But the HW pipe heats up instantly when the faucet is turned on.

The other thing that seems odd is that the cold-water-in line is very hot at the unit - hotter than the hot-water-out line.

Nothing dumb going on...everything is connected properly, to the correct line, etc. 

Even if the water coming out the new heater isn't as hot as the previous heater, I should be feeling it sooner at this close-by faucet.

Like I said...weird.

--

Steve


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

stevelk said:


> I don't understand this one. I know this home, and have used the sinks previously, so I know how things were working...
> 
> All I did was replace the old, leaky gas water heater with a new 50 gallon (same size) model. Nothing else was changed, anywhere in the home.
> 
> ...


Call the certified installer to ensure it was installed properly :nod:


----------



## stevelk (Oct 5, 2014)

In other words, you don't have an answer?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe...
It probably depends on your introduction and whether or not you are a plumber...

Nothing yet convinced me of that...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Check the flame rod sensor in your flue chamber, sometimes birds fly down the chimney and foul up the sensor with the regurgitated food for their chiclets. Easy peasy fix

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

stevelk said:


> I don't understand this one. I know this home, and have used the sinks previously, so I know how things were working...
> 
> All I did was replace the old, leaky gas water heater with a new 50 gallon (same size) model. Nothing else was changed, anywhere in the home.
> 
> ...


Should've call a licensed plumber... yea, we know the answer... send us all a check...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Adios amigo.....:ban:


----------



## stevelk (Oct 5, 2014)

Ah, no intro, was that my problem? OK...

My introduction is that I was a Software Engineer before I retired. I now do plumbing, around where I live. Many people seemed to need this service, so I'm giving it a chance. I am certified (Certificate of Achievement, San Diego CC), but I am relatively new at this.

I've had two journeyman plumbers look at this home - it is my brother's house. Neither of them know why this would occur. The family is w/o working hot water, so I hurriedly came to this site to ask for help.

And I get this? No wonder people are wary of calling plumbers w/o recommendation. Do you yoyos really think you're so vital that you can prejudge someone, insult them, and kick them off your precious site?

Even not knowing the answer to this issue right now (it's not re-circulation BTW), I know I'll find it, with or without being a part of your small-minded little group.

Shame on you for being so rude. 

--
Steve


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

stevelk said:


> ...Do you yoyos really think you're so vital that you can prejudge someone, insult them, and kick them off your precious site?...


 As a matter of fact, that is EXACTLY what we think. You should have hurriedly hired a Professional Licensed Plumber.


----------

